# Which situations are you prepared for?



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

As the title says, which situations are you prepared for?

Nuclear, loss of electric, invasion, zombies, something else I'm missing... which?
How are you prepared/preparing for the different challenges that will come from them? Is there anything you still need to prepare for these?

And, which situation would you most and least _prefer_ to happen? And why?


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I prepare for winter storms in Michigan. We get snowed in so we stock up. We have a generator for back up electric. We are trying to get rid of debt with the economy being so shaky. I would hate to see the grid go down on a wide spread basis.


----------



## Moby (Aug 25, 2012)

I prepare for Mother Nature having PMS. I live in Texas.
We prepare for loss of power from ice storms. Tornados, storms, and serious heat.
We have (or will soon) 90 days of food. A generator and portable AC unit. 110 gallons of drinking water. (2 X 55 gal drums)
Weapons (it's Texas) and ammo. Firewood and stored Charcoal for cooking or heat. Lanterns for light. 
We need a tornado shelter installed. And to reduce some debt. As able I'll increase food stores and consider installing a garden
but it gets so damn hot here it's hard to grow much. I live in a urban neighborhood with a 1/3 acre lot. No live stock animals allowed.
Limited gardening. 

My most hoped for disaster, storms or loss of power. I'm best prepared for this. Most concerned about disaster, economic.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I am constantly trying to do more, but am focused on an economic collapse or depression. By default I would be prepared for all lesser evils as well.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

My focus is solely medium-term storage for winter storms and prepping for economic collapse. There's no doubt in my mind an economic collapse is on the way that will make the Great Depression look like a trip to Disney World.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

You are so right Preppermama. In the great depression, there was so much more good will. Now, people tear each other to bits in the best of times.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Civil unrest, government collapse, Government takeover, natural disasters, financial collapse, there is no one guess to make here, look at what is possible and have a basic plan to deal with it. Most of what we do overlaps from one to the other.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I am preparing for the same reason moby is. Houston tx here and i hope i can last at least a hurricane. If not at least a job loss is my main concern. I have gone a few weeks without work and have done good so far, but that is because i still have running water, gas, and electricity. (And comcast tv and internet ;-)) 
I dont know what to do if anything worse were to happen.


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

prepare for the worst, but could survive a snow/ice storm for a few days if it happens this year. suppose to be bad winter.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im okay for natural disater short term, earthquakes, tornadoes, short term power outage.
key thing being short term have plenty of ammo and guns. can bug out wouldnt be comfortable bugging in. living in los angeles.
big scale i know im not really prepared for anything but know im in a better position than most who have nothing prepared.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Out here on California coast, we or at least I prepare for earthquakes. But I also suggest everyone prepare for viral outbreak in addition to everything else posted in this thread.


----------

